# Nissan Primera



## madocks (Jan 8, 2005)

Being a diesel Mechanic by trade, I am regularly servicing my 2002 Nissan Primera SVE. However, I cannot make the service light go out........

Any tips?


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Reset the code on the ecu by puting the key in the ignition and turnnig the key to the ACC or ON position. At this point the car *SHOULDN"T* be running..however. Turn the screw on the ecu counterclockwise and leave it there for 2 sec then turn it back clockwise this will put it in diagnostic mode and the CEL will began to blink but i would recomend doing it then extracting the code and post the blinking seuence...there should be a number of long blinks and a a number of short blinks..get those and we can help u fix the problem after you get the code then repete the screw part and it shouuld go away at least on sentras it does


----------



## enginekiller (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi I'm a new member and I own a primera p12 since 2003. I want to disable the seatbelt beepers can anyone help me to do this;


----------

